# Ford 8nnn1004 engine



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

Morning we have a onan 10el generator with a ford 8nnn1004 engine in it . Generator is from the mid 1940s . There is no fuel pump on it nothing comes up with the onan part number 149-67 I thought maybe this changed over to a ford part number. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

Here's a picture out of the parts manual its hard to tell about it but its all I have.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

That does not appear to be anything related to the Ford N..Sorry...edro:


----------



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

I thought they were like the 8n but used on industrial eq . I'm really just looking for a place that can research it. Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is your unit like this?
http://www.marvinbaumann.com/fordindustrial.html

If so, they didn't have a fuel pump. They are a gravity feed system from what I gather... similar to the 8N tractor engine


----------



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes it looks a lot like that. I don't have a picture of the other side of gen. 
http://www.smokstak.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=179913&d=1384907434 
I'm searching this for someone else keeps me from buying more equipment.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

kpack said:


> Yes it looks a lot like that. I don't have a picture of the other side of gen.
> http://www.smokstak.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=179913&d=1384907434
> I'm searching this for someone else keeps me from buying more equipment.


Well, it's your lucky day! You won't be buying any equipment in the near future if you are spending your time looking for info on these babies! Hard to find, that's for sure.
Cheers
Bill


----------



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm getting closer but this already sold.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you had a look at this..
http://marvinbaumann.com/fordindustrial.html
Great site. 
Nice find on ebay, too bad it was sold. You are getting close to having to buy yourself a new piece of equipment!


----------



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

Getting real close. I contacted ford and they looked it up and they sent fuel pump number 1nc-9350 gasket 40-9417. Gasket is available and some restoration pumps 9350 but they all have different first numbers and letters. There are different levers and some have bowls and some don't i believe one of the pumps will fit but I don't know which lever. 
I'm going to make some calls today to pick there brains on that 1nc-9350. Thanks  :duel:


----------



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

Here's you a picture out of the onan manual of the block. Maybe I can get in interested in this search pogobill. There is a plate on this engines just to the right of the carb so you can gravity feed I've heard this cover plate is on some of the tractor engines.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I shall have a look at my tractor. I worked in south America for a short while and they have quite a large manufacturing base down there. We had a brand new welder in our shop that had a four cyl flathead in it. Don't know if it was a model T engine, an 8N tractor engine or an industrial.... but it was a brand new machine!


----------



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

Well there's a fellow in mass. Then and now automotive says he can build a fuel pump for the gen. 
Ford sent me a parts manual for 1948 to 55 industrial engines and power units 194-7563a and 194-7563b. Don't know if this will help anybody here but your welcome them. I'll post them here in Dropbox but if you want them regular PDF give me your email. ThanksByehttp://https://www.dropbox.com/s/v5yh1qrfh1v6dtt/194-7563a.pdf
http://https://www.dropbox.com/s/ghzv8mxg3ied2po/194-7563b.pdf


----------



## ejayfordman (Oct 1, 2010)

Ford made an industrial version of the 9N- 8n engines. The engines were used for many applications, in cluding pickup trucks and panel trucks. These vehiles were used primarily for delivery vehicles locally.More economical than the V-8. Even though a little underpowered, they got the job done. (used in trucks in 1940 ) I have a friend that has one of these scarce engine setups. It has a stamped steel oil pan, compared to the cast iron pan used on the tractors. It has an engine temp. guage, the tractors do not, but the boss for adding the guage is cast into the unit. This engine is equipped with a fuel pump, where the tractor versions were gravity fed. The really scarce component is the engine bellhousing that converts the engine for use in a car or pickup truck. His enginewas mounted on a steel wheeled cart attached to twu early ford transmissions in line with a PTO shaft out of the rearmost transmission. This was a portable power unit.


----------

